# Mac Pro Card



## pippylo213 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi so im applying for my Mac Pro card online on Friday...

I'm trying to get my documents n order.

I have :my passport my comp card, My business card (with my website listed ) Two letters of recommendation... 

Im just afraid of getting rejected. Do I need anything els?


----------



## lipsticklover333 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi
I have a Mac pro card and they just made changes. You basically have to be working with a makeup agency or have a license. They rejected my renewal after having it for 6 years.


----------



## joty (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh wow, they did! The program isn't as accessible for freelance makeup artists anymore


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes, lots of changes to the Pro membership. There were just too many who abused the system.


----------



## lipsticklover333 (Jul 31, 2016)

Everyone was making youtube videos on how its so easy to get a mac pro card.They ruined it for real freelance makeup artist.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 31, 2016)

Videos?! OMG. Missed those. But yes, it ruined it for the rest of us.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Jan 14, 2017)

I just went to renew my pro card that I have had for probably about 8 years. I was denied because now they require manicurists to be repped by an agency. I get that they are trying to crack down on abusers but most nailtechs are not repped by agencies. I know A LOT of nailtechs and maybe only 10 are with agencies. These folks are in NYC, Chicago or L.A. You would think they could detect abusers by looking at the pattern of their orders. I'm not happy that folks not abusing are being negatively affected.


----------



## bybare (Jan 14, 2017)

With all of this competition with other brands they need to revamp their requirements why should I pay to renew my license when I can get Makeup Geek and now Colourpop pans for $5 even new Indie brands coming out.


----------



## highheels (Feb 3, 2017)

I just tried to renew my Pro card today, but after reading this I'm certain it will be rejected.  I've had it for close to 20 years, but I am only a freelance esthetician and makeup artist and not repped by an agency or anything.  It's extremely unfortunate that a bunch of YouTubers ruined this for the legit people in the industry.


----------

